# Eura Mobil damp problem



## robinz1957 (May 20, 2014)

Hi All.

I've just found some rather depressing rot / damp in my otherwise near perfect 2003 Eura Mobil Integra motorhome (based on Mercedes Sprinter van). The problem is mainly in the lower side panels beneath the passenger and driver's cab windows (only noticeable from within the engine compartment) and extends part way up the narrow frame section between the side windows and windscreen. There's no apparent problem above the side windows where the drop down bed is attached.

Does anyone have any experience of this problem and its cause? Can anyone recommend an approved repairer? I live in Blyth, Northumberland.

This is my first post / message so I'm also happy to take advice on how best to use this site.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

What model number ? any pictures? :wink:


----------



## robinz1957 (May 20, 2014)

*Eura Mobil Damp Problem*

Hi Kimbo,

Thanks for the response. The model number is the 636LS. I don't have any pictures at the moment. I'll upload some later (when I find out how!).

Regards

Geoff


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

? Possibly water/rain getting in via front windscreen or side windows rubber surround ?
Worth investigating to find out or rule out, if it is then can you see any split or degradation of rubber seal ?
Maybe get some of this 
http://www.captaintolley.com

It cured my rubber surround a couple of years ago & it's still good.


----------

